# Online shrimp shop



## George Farmer (6 Aug 2010)

Looks like a nice online shop with decent product range and competetive prices.

http://www.beeshrimp.co.uk/

Does anyone have experience with them?


----------



## NeilW (6 Aug 2010)

Great find George, bookmarked   

Cheap prices too.  The only thing I noticed is they're based in Ireland which means they'd be travelling overseas, mind you several people get their shrimp from Germany so it shouldn't be an issue as its a lot shorter/faster journey!

May even put an order in Monday!


----------



## Gill (7 Aug 2010)

have seen this site being mentioned before over on shrimpking, very nice prices for some good quality shrimp


----------



## mlgt (7 Aug 2010)

Ive contacted him before. Hes based in Ireland if I rememeber correctly as I was after female CRS. 

Good prices, and he had some quality CRS for a premium price though. I think it was Â£18 exlc p&p.


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Oct 2010)

After discussions with the other members of the moderating team I have edited this thread and removed posts that went off the OP's topic.  Please remember to stay on-topic and don't hijack a thread and if you have a problem with what someone's posting please send a PM to a member of the moderating team rather than have arguements on the forum please.


----------

